
Accelerated Mobile Pages (AMP): Open or Closed? - mtift
https://opensource.com/life/16/4/accelerated-mobile-pages-amp-open-or-closed
======
PaulHoule
It seems like one more way Google is throwing the web under the bus. Just like
how Angular 2 is all about having a "native app" front end.

I really feel marginalized by the Android ecosystem treating me as if my life
was meaningless because I haven't mortgaged my first, second and thirdborn
sons and daughters to Verizon. If you think it is bad sucking the web down
through a straw through Verizon's "best effort" wireless netwpork, you are not
in the 90% of the land area of the US where there is no Sprint, T-Mobile or
AT&T and we have to suck the internet through a landline straw from some third
world phone company like Frontier. (Meanwhile, Google can't manage to make a
Nexus device where the WiFi works correctly... I guess Mom bought the cheap
chips)

Maybe 1 out of 10 native apps has a real advantage over web apps, mostly they
are just poorly written -- "Download our free mobile (cr)app" is to the 2010's
what "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you" was to the 1980's.

Of course all of us red state people are supposed to relocate to places where
phone companies want to offer service so maybe we can all move to San
Francisco and join the homeless bums who will drag you all down. (Maybe when
we elect Don Trump we will learn from Russia and China and institute the
firing squad for corporate crime...)

